

Ask HN:How do you find an idea worth sticking with? - sharemywin

I have lots of ideas some good, some bad. Heck lots are bad for various different reasons. Some of them I have worked on quite abit and still failed.  Do you take a shotgun approach or focus on one idea. if more than one how much effort do you put into each? or did you just know this idea was big.
======
300
I guess you just need to validate the idea, with some small amount of money.

For example, buy some neutral domain name, where you could setup landing page
for your first idea, put 20-30$ on google adwords, bring 1000-2000 visitors to
your page, and see if they are interested (by collection their emails).

If it fails, put a new page on the same domain, for new idea, again put some
money into adwords, and test the next one...

